# Why is Destin Florida considered a summer destination?



## Weimaraner (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not familiar with Destin FL but have my eye on the Emerald Grande (EGG) since it looks a beautiful destination. I understand that you have to take a boat to the beach but that doesn't really bother me as we did the same when visiting Renaissance in Aruba. As a northerner, I'm a little surprised to see that Destin seems to have its high season from Memorial Day to Labor day. Is there something I'm missing? is the weather bad in spring? or would it be a good spring destination visit still to use the pool and ocean? In Michigan, we're used the "Up North" destination in summer but am curious about why Destin is popular in summer instead of spring. Also is Destin a good beach destination for little ones (5-7 year olds)? any help enlightening me would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 27, 2012)

*Beautiful White Sand Beaches On The Redneck Riviera.*




Weimaraner said:


> Why is Destin Florida considered a summer destination?


Florida's Panhandle is not red season year-round, & it can get cold there in winter -- not frosty cold necessarily, but plenty chilly. 

We took a January week at Club IntraWest Sandestin a couple of years back -- had a nice time even though it was off-season for sure.  Beautiful clear sunny non-warm weather most days.  Bright sunshine gleaming off the sugar-white sand beaches, but too cold to enjoy swimming or surfing without a wet suit.  Sparkling clear blue-green Gulf Of Mexico waters.  Gentle waves.  Beautiful area.

Lots of the local restaurants, etc., were closed, with signs thanking customers for another great season & saying _See You In March_.  (Plenty of year-round stores & restaurants, etc., were open.)

Our overriding impression was that it must be a fabulous beach resort during warmer weather.  Maybe our next Panhandle vacation will be during red time. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tashamen (Jun 27, 2012)

I think much of the reason is simply that summer is when kids are out of school.  Club Intrawest in Sandestin puts the last week of June and most of July in their "holiday" category, which means it takes the highest number of CI points to reserve then.  The only other weeks in that category are two spring break weeks in March or April.

You couldn't pay me to go to the panhandle in the summer - just too hot.  I prefer Sandestin in March or October - both are usually lovely.

I can't comment on Destin itself - I've driven through it on my way to Sandestin a few times, and prefer the more laid-back atmosphere there.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 27, 2012)

i met someone who does seasonal rentals of her condo on the panhandle and she rents out from april thru December, and uses heres Jan thru march which she said is the off season.    not what I expected!


----------



## ronparise (Jun 27, 2012)

The panhandle is too cold in the winter. The snow birds fly further south to where I live, Ft Myers, Sanibel, Naples and Marco and on the Atlantic coast, Palm Beach, Pompono, Ft Lauderdale, Miami and the Keys

I went north to Orlando for the last two years at Christmas, and that was too cold for me.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 27, 2012)

yes Ron I agree.   i booked in sarasota in December and froze.  i vowed never to go north from December thru mid March.   But people who live in the central or northern part of the state will say they are only one or two degrees different from us.


----------



## dumbydee (Jun 28, 2012)

Destin is an awesome area for the people who live in driving distance for summer vacations.  We have gone there for years as well as Panama City Beach.  

I went in late March one year and it was chilly and windy.....did not enjoy it near as much as I do in the summer time.   

It is a great place for a family trip.  

I saw the resort the OP is talking about and it is beautiful.  There is a pretty big shopping area attached to this resort that runs along the water's edge.  We enjoyed walking around there.


----------



## Neesie (Jun 28, 2012)

I wouldn't go to Florida in the summertime - too hot for me.  And like other people mentioned the northern areas of Florida are not warm enough in the winter (maybe if you live there but not to risk a beach vacation).  I've even had cold January vacations in Naples & Miami which are in South Florida.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes Neesie - since I'm a lifelong Michigander I can only think of going to Florida in March, April or October. That's why I was puzzled about Destin as the "hot" summer destination. EGG looks like a fun place to go and has a kids club that is full-time during the summer. I wonder if I could tolerate the heat


----------



## BigRedOne (Jun 28, 2012)

I stayed at Holliday Beach Resort Soundside in Pensacola many years ago in early October.  Although the weather was fantastic the gulf was too cold to swim in without a wetsuit.  I was surprised at the water temperature; I thought the gulf stayed fairly warm pretty well year round.  I was also in the middle Keys in early December and the water there was great, although I did use a wet suit while snorkeling on the Atlantic side.  I guess the currents have something to do with the temperature.


----------



## Mel (Jun 28, 2012)

While most northerners would probably find it most comfortable in the spring and fall, the majority would not be able to travel then.  The Panhandle sees a great deal of demand from locals - those within a few hours driving distance.  Our Resort in Panama City Beach has a devoted following among said locals, many of whom own their units to use, not exchange.  

Demand will be the highest during spring vacations and summer vacations, which for many are Early June through Early August.


----------

